# Java moss on a plastic craft mesh



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been trying to decide on more plants to put in my 5.5g because it is terribly empty (it hasn't got anything besides a broken marimo right now) and I also want to block the fish's views of each other more (haven't put the fish in yet). 

It's divided with a DIY craft mesh divider. Does java moss grow on the plastic craft mesh? It might look nice to use the moss to cover up the plastic, but would that impede the water flow to have a moss wall right there? 

Since I bought more craft mesh than I needed but it feels stupid to go back to the store to return 58 cents of merchandise, I'm also wondering about growing moss walls on craft mesh cut into random shapes kind of like a topiary. So I can have like a unicorn made of moss or something silly.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, java moss will grow on it. Looks great, in my opinion.

It will seriously decrease the flow, so keep heating and filtration in mind if you decide to do that.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, the moss topiary sounds fantastic. If you do it, I really want to see pictures.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, I started it. 


















Also have a mesh heart tunnel. Addie seems to like it as is, but I will add moss to that once the moss I have grows more I suppose.


----------

